# Opinions on General J-3080 Jetter needed.



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi everyone,

First I would like to say hi to everyone at plumbing zone and would like to know if anyone has a General J-3080 Jetting Unit that can tell me how they feel about it. I have about 3 years jetting with my father in law who is teaching me the trade. The Eagle electric jetter he's had for 10 years is finaly gone. i was thinking of getting the General J-3080 Gas Jetter but would like to know if this is a good unit. I was thinking of using the general with the 3/8 Warthog for root problems. I think it will a good unit because of its 8 gpm and 3000 psi. I researched the Legacy pump it comes with and seems to be rated good as well as the engine. But how does it work in the field with grease and roots. We mostly jett commercial lines in condos. A few occasions we have had roots but our old jetter is way to weak for that and have to call some else to get the job done because they have the trailer jetter. i would like a portable jetter that can rip through small and reasonable size roots and stop give work to the other guys. What do you guys think or recommend. Thanks again


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Bollinger plumber 
Talk to Al, He has one. He's a good guy :thumbsup: He will be able to help you.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Bollinger plumber
> Talk to Al, He has one. He's a good guy :thumbsup: He will be able to help you.


Waiting for a proper intro before responding.:whistling2:Hint Hint


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Profile says he is a plumber. No intro required.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Welcome to PZ spinbad


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I am just abiding by the rules as I understand them. My Bad I guess.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

The specs on the general are fine for a small unit but if you really want to do roots with it get a Ridgid Root Ranger nozzle 1/2 the price of the 3/8 warthog and it destroys roots period. The 3/8 warthog is a good nozzle it does not get stuck very easy and you don't have to rotate it in the line but it is no where near as aggressive as the Root Ranger. If money is no problem get both.


----------



## spinbad (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Cuda, is the mustang root ranger from jetters edge found at http://thejettersedge.com.au/online-store?page=shop.browse&category_id=11 the same as the ridgid one . I have had problems with the posting replies. I apologize if i didnt do a good job on my intro. I am a 32 year old licensed plumbing contractor with 3 years with my license but got 6 years overall experience working with my father in law. We focus mostly on drain issues and am working on getting that C-42 in order to work on sewer connections and repairs in the street. I love this field and i wish i would have found out how challenging and great paying it is at a younger age. Thanks everyone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep same root ranger in the 1/4" size. The one they sell has a plug in the nose that you can put a jet in to forward jet if needed a great option but it will reduce the thrust 15% when used. They give a discount when you order from them that almost equals the shipping and there is no VAT since you are an american. Take a look at the 1/2" root ranger it's a serious monster! I just bought one with different jets to handle my 20GPM machine and my 10 gpm. The nice thing about jetters edge is they will get you the right nozzle based on your system, one last thing on the smaller RR front nozzle the jet is an extra charge and you have to order it when you place your order. Phone is best just email them and they will call you in the afternoon.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Very orginal username dude. Spinbad, Cool.


----------

